# Neuer Beitrag wird erst nach Aktualiserung des Forums angezeigt



## Wynn (28. Februar 2015)

Vorher war es so das wenn ich via Schnellantwort was geschrieben habe es sofort erschien.

 

Seit gestern erscheint es erst für mich im Forum wenn F5 drück und das Forum aktualisier

 

Google Chrome Version 40.0.2214.115 m

 

Kein Adblock, Kein Antiscript Addons


----------



## ZAM (2. März 2015)

Schade. Aber das ist wenn dann ein Foren-Core Problem möglicherweise in Verbindung mit der 40er-Version vom Chrome. Müssen wir ggfs. auf einen Patch des Forenherstellers warten.


----------



## Wynn (4. März 2015)

Firefox 36 auf Arbeit das selbe 

 

naja ist ja kein kritischer fehler ^^


----------



## ZAM (4. März 2015)

test


----------



## ZAM (4. März 2015)

Also es geht. Mh.


----------



## Wynn (4. März 2015)

test

 

wieder nur f5 

 

vieleicht ist das nen einzelproblem bei mir ka ^^


----------



## ZAM (4. März 2015)

Ich bräuchte mal die Info, was alles in der Browser-Console steht, wenn du den Beitrag abschickst.

- Die Konsole kannst du in fast jedem Browser mit F12 aufrufen.
[attachment=13805rowserConsole.jpg]

- Öffne sie
- Nimm einen Beitrag vor
- Mache einen Screenshot von der Console oder kopiere mir den Inhalt
- Schicke den Inhalt bitte per Mail an support@buffed.de

Danke schon mal


----------



## Wynn (4. März 2015)

Beitrag Test

 

ist raus per post


----------



## Wynn (5. März 2015)

2ter beitrag diesmal mit richtigen fenster ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (19. März 2015)

Guten Tag,

 

Ich habe vorhin was im Forum gepostet und ich musste die Seite von Hand neu laden um eine aktualisierte Version des Threads zu sehen.

Verwendet wurde Google Chrome in der Version 41.0.2272.89 m.

 

Grüße,

Schrottinator


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. März 2015)

Siehe bitte hier: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/208207-neuer-beitrag-wird-erst-nach-aktualiserung-des-forums-angezeigt/?p=3430651

 

Das wird ZAM helfen


----------



## Schrottinator (19. März 2015)

Da ich den Thread hier nicht gesehen hatte, poste ich den Inhalt von meinem nochmal hier. Damit kann dann meiner gelöscht werden.

 

Ich habe vorhin was im Forum gepostet und ich musste die Seite von Hand neu laden um eine aktualisierte Version des Threads zu sehen.

Verwendet wurde Google Chrome in der Version 41.0.2272.89 m.


----------



## ZAM (19. März 2015)

Bei Wynn kam in der Konsole leider nichts raus.

Macht mal STRG + R oder STRG + F5

.. oder ..

1. SHIFT + STRG + ENTF
2. NUR das Häkchen bei "Dateien und Bilder löschen"
3. Auf "Browserdaten löschen" klicken und noch mal versuchen.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. März 2015)

test

 

Edit: ctrl + R / F5 hat nichts gebracht. Die andere Variante kann ich im Augenblick nicht anwenden.


----------



## Wynn (8. Juni 2015)

durch zufall gemerkt das der bugs durchs heutige update entfernt wurd


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> durch zufall gemerkt das der bugs durchs heutige update entfernt wurd


----------

